# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (De Weezenlanden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (De Weezenlanden)
Groot Wezenland 20
Zwolle

Bezoek de website van De Weezenlanden


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (De Weezenlanden).*

----------


## witten

De paaz over het algemeen is prima, verpleging is lief, begripvol, en willen het beste voor je. alleen 1 psychiater die er werkzaam is, is verschrikkelijk. Zakelijk, arrogant, en geen tijd voor de client, daarbij komt dat hij niet toegankelijk is als mens, hij is puur zenuwarts. Gelukkig loopt er nog 1, maar wanneer je die niet als behandelaar hebt, ben je de klos, want je mag niet zomaar over stappen naar de andere.
Het wordt tijd dat er 1 nieuwe komt ipv de zenuwarts.

----------


## sietske763

heb wel eens gehoord dat de paaz in het sophia veel beter is, mijn vriendin is op beide locaties opgenomen geweest.
de paaz in de weezenlanden heeft zij als verschrikkelijk ervaren, alleen maar een rechte lange gang, veel mensen op 1 zaal en de therapie vond ze ook niet helpen.
toen ze op locatie sophia werd opgenomen was ze wel heel tevreden over alles

----------


## roeska12345

Ik heb geen ervaring met Sophia, maar de Paaz op de wezenlanden daar voelde ik me veilig. De verpleging was er begripvol. Al zat er een tussen, die ik wat minder vond, maar ik had met diegene weinig te maken dus mij maakte het niet uit.

De psychiater die ik had vond ik drie keer niks.
Missschien is het wel dezelfde als ik hiervoor las. Ik heb niet echt therapie gehad. Meer gesprekken met verpleegkundig personeel.

De therapie die ik nodig had is er nog niet. Men weet nog te weinig van wat het met je doet als je een narcistische persoonlijkheid in je directe omgeving hebt gehad. Zelfs psychiaters weten nog niet veel van deze stoornis.

Narcisten komt ook zelden bij de hulpverlening terecht, omdat ze zichzelf gewoon prima in orde vinden. Hun slachtoffers die komen wel bij de hulpverlening

groet roes

groet Roes

----------

